# Glock magazines



## Marauder06 (Apr 26, 2010)

I recently picked up a Glock 35 and I'm looking for some 15-round magazines.  My understanding is that Glock magazines in the same caliber fit all other Glock guns of that caliber.  I found some magazines for Glock 22 for under $20, I'm thinking about picking them up if they'll work in my Glock 35.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 26, 2010)

Used or New?


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 26, 2010)

used, "like new."


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have to check, but I believe a local Glock dealer down here sells G22 mags for $20 new. Mil/LE discount, it's been a while but i'll call tomorrow and find out.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 26, 2010)

Glock mags will fit in the all Glocks of the same caliber, if they are the same or smaller framed.  The smaller framed Glocks will not fit in the larger frame Glocks of the same caliber.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 27, 2010)

I guess the price has gone up, G22's are $29.99 here at Dury's Guns..... I remember 5 years ago I woud get them for $15.00 new and 1 1/2 years ago I got 3 for $60.00...

GT list them for $21.95 (that may or may not be with MIL/LE discount)

http://www.gtdist.com/ProductDetail.aspx?PartNumber=GLOCK-MAGS


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 27, 2010)

Buy them


----------

